# Controlling a Yamaha LS9 with qLabs



## KyleBlasius (May 29, 2013)

After doing some research for a third party device that would allow someone to control a Yamaha LS9 through qLabs, specifically the output routing of sound effects to certain speakers - to create a "surround sound" feel, which I know is something the LS9 does not support. Is there some way to connect an LS9 to a computer running qLabs and be able to control where the audio output goes, output channel wise, rather then it just being connected over one audio cable in essentially being controlled in one channel. Can I control the mix matrix in any way through such a device? 

Thanks


----------



## museav (May 29, 2013)

Have you considered using the matrix mixing, fades, etc. within QLab and then sending the resulting multiple output channels to multiple inputs on the mixer that are routed directly to the related outputs?

If you are trying to avoid multiple inputs to the LS9 then you might be able to use MIDI from QLab to trigger scenes on the LS9 such as discussed in https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/qlab/c30cM7r-eA4 and https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/qlab/3zts3XzZZOQ.


----------



## themuzicman (May 29, 2013)

All you need is a Mac running QLab, your LS9, a MIDI Interface (the M-Audio MidiSport has never let me down), and a MIDI Cable to connect from the Output of the interface to the input of the console.

You can do the entire thing using the LS9's scene memory - you make all of your mix/matrix changes, channel patch changes, etc. via the scene memory. You have QLab fire "GO" cues via MIDI to change the internal routing in the LS9 and there you go.


----------



## 0HZ (May 30, 2013)

Correct me if I am wrong but can you not just use midi over usb with all Yamaha boards?


----------



## Stookeybrd (May 30, 2013)

Yamaha has a USB-Midi driver that is required, yes. It won't work out of the box.


----------



## Joshualangman (May 30, 2013)

Why can't you just use a normal USB or FireWire audio interface (sound card) with QLab, which will show up as multiple outputs and let you do the routing in the software?


----------



## ssss2art (May 30, 2013)

0HZ said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but can you not just use midi over usb with all Yamaha boards?


the LS9 Doesn't support midi over usb. The LS9 supports midi over Ethernet using their special driver. It also has the standard midi in/out ports on the back which themuzicman is suggesting to use.


----------



## museav (May 30, 2013)

Joshualangman said:


> Why can't you just use a normal USB or FireWire audio interface (sound card) with QLab, which will show up as multiple outputs and let you do the routing in the software?


hat seems simplest approach providing you have a multi channel soundcard or audio interface and the inputs available on the mixer.


----------

